# How Many Carbohdyrates Do You Need?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Introduction: This is an excerpt/section from the never to be completed opus, I had posted it to my forum and someone suggested I make it the new article of the month. If it seems a little bit incomplete, that’s because it is, apparently I never quite finished the entire chapter. In any event, this one [...]

*Read More...*


----------

